# How do us over 40 singles decide which clinic for donor IVF?



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Solo Mums to be
I am having to face the fact, in this new year, I need to move on to using a donor egg (as well as donor sperm) after my last IVF cycle was cancelled due to poor follicle growth.  I can't face the wait for a UK donor but I am unsure where to go abroad and would be really grateful for some advice. Where do you start to find a clinic – if only there was a Trip Advisor site for IVF clinics!
Spain looks ideal as the flights and travel will be so easy but in some ways it all looks too easy with adverts saying you can be pregnant within a month.  Down side is I have no choice over donors - does anyone have experience of using Eugin or IVI Barcelona?  How did people find trusting the doctor to match you with an egg donor?  Do you have any say in the sperm donor?
An alternative is Northern Cyprus which would give me a choice of donors but I am wary of the financial links with UK clinics – with there being no price list this  makes me wonder if the price will vary depending on if I am thought to be worth treating.  The travel seems to be difficult compared to the direct flights I can get to Spain.
Any experiences of over 40 singles at clinics abroad would be great.
Happy New Year
TCC


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi TCC - have you had a look at the DE FAQ thread? It gives an overview and rough costs for many of the leading clinics that offer tx with donor eggs, and also donor embryos. Here's a link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0

I'm not sure how much of a choice you get re: egg donors in Spain, (if a donor is allocated to you or if you get to pick between e.g. 2 donors) and from memory there is one Spanish clinic that gives more info on donors than others (there was a thread on the DE board that discussed this). Hopefully someone will be along in a minute to clarify!

I went to South Africa (CFC in Cape Town) and you use an egg donor agency in conjunction with the clinic, so you are able to select your donor, there are no wait lists and you get several pages of info on your donor, with detailed medical history, reasons for donating and baby photos. Cost-wise it was roughly the same as the UK, but included the 2 week "holiday" in the sunshine! Have a look at the South Africa thread on the international board.... several ladies have posted summaries of the costs.

Re: sperm donor, some clinics will allow you to import from abroad (e.g. Xytex, ESB, Cryos), and some may have their own donor banks.

I understand from recent reading of the DE board that some UK clinics now have minimal wait times, so maybe worth investigating?

Several of the single ladies have used DE/ donor embryos at Serum clinic in Greece and speak very highly of it.

There is a DE tx discussion thread for single ladies but it hasn't been posted on recently - if you look down the singlies board you'll find it!

Hope this helps,

Rose xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link Rose -  I was thinking there may be more information somewhere on FF


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi I've cycled at IVI BCN before but you don't get a choice in egg donors and no info. The cost was about E10'000. I didn't need DS as have a friend donating for me.I've now moved to Serum in Greece again you can ask for qualities and characteristics in an ED and costs about half the price- Dr Peny there is lovely a real earth mother and honest not just after your money. There are several flights to Athens from London each day so easy to get to for me.

I have also done a  DE cycle at CRM  in London but have you explored lists in the uk as they are much shorter now as altruistic donors are getting paid £750 a cycle, as opposed to being egg sharers, some some people have have found uk waiting lists are very short plus clinics are pairing two couples up to each donor so making a huge profit out of it.

Many clinics will email you the price list once you have made an enquiry
Good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's the link to abroad http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi TCC


I've cycled at Serum after investigating UK clinics for DEIVF and can't recommend the clinic, and Penny, enough. As JJ says there's no choice with donors but I took photos to Penny of me as a child and other family members so she had a sense of family traits. I don't think you get much more choice here with Egg donors. She apparently feels it's important to match well within a family unit, but also explains that due to genetics there are no guarantees. I think you can import ID release sperm to Serum, but not officially. A fresh DE cycle is about 5000EU, plus meds, but she often likes you to go over for consultation and an aqua-scan and/or a hysteroscopy, there's increasing evidence that a hysteroscopy aids implantation and success rates. There's a Greek thread which has lots of info.


Good luck in your search!


Elpida


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

v quickly as need to get boys into bed (and me - exhausted after New Year's celebrations!) but just to say that some UK clinics have no wait at all - eg the CARE clinics - so don't rule out the UK automatically if the only barrier is the wait
lots of info in my DE FAQ thread which you've been linked to already
will pop back later with additional thoughts   
Suitcase
x


----------

